# Is Call Blocking Included in CM7?



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

When I go to call log and long press a phone #, it brings up a screen that has several options; one of which is blacklist. Is that a call blocker? Does it work? How does it work (where does it put the #'s, can I unblock #'s...)? TIA


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

Settings - Call Settings - Blacklist


----------

